# Polaris Hawkeye engine noise?



## Cramer1

I bought a new Polaris hawkeye 4wd in January, and I noticed a rattling noise coming from the engine or transmission while accelerating. I can't really hear it while revving the engine in neutral. I took it in back in Feb. to have the dealer check it, along with an oil leak (which was just an overfilled trans). They said the noise was normal, but now that it is warmer out, it seems like it is getting worse, and it sure doesn't seem normal to me. Anyone have one of these? If anyone does, do you have any rattling noises? I'm going to take it back in for sure before the 6 month warranty is up, but I just wanted to see if anyone else is seeing an issue like this. Thanks for any help.


----------



## bigcountrysg

Its under warranty take it to a different dealer and let there mechanics and techs take a look.


----------



## CAMODIAK

FOUND THIS FOR YA...MAYBE THE SAMETHING THESE FOLKS ARE TALKING ABOUT?????

LINK: http://forums.atvconnection.com/messageview.cfm/catid/11/threadid/499660/STARTPAGE/1.cfm


----------



## MichiganHunter1971

More than likely its the trans belt slapping on the housing, I had a polaris that did that about 6 years ago, they adjusted it and it went away.


----------



## Cramer1

Thanks for all the help, the forum link that camodiak put up sounds exactly like the problem I have. Also sounds like Polaris is not going to offer up a fix just yet, but if they receive enough complaints and start to here about all the noise on the forums, they might come up with a fix. I'll probably try the dealer one more time and contact Polaris to see if that will help. If they won't fix it, I'll try one of the shims the guys on the forum used to take the end play out of the bearing that sits in the pvt housing. Thanks again, Curt


----------



## blk82072

I would do as suggested and try a different dealer. It sucks trying to find a dealer that cares.


----------

